# ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamshots, and more



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

*Note: This review is of a preproduction unit.. Final units have some changes to the body tube -- there is knurling on both tubes, and,
as MattK says: *Final production units are 3 levels + strobe and ~7% brighter. 
*
Please note*: because of a new FTC regulation which came to my attention from this post, I shall place emphasis that ThruNite(the manufacturer) provided this light for review. I always state where the light comes from in all my reviews, but to prevent any potential trouble, I will make it more prominent. They have not sent any other compensation other than allowing me to keep the test sample for future comparisons.
Conflict of interest? I try to provide reviews that are as accurate as possible, but, the review portion will obviously have to be my own personal opinions and observations. Everyone's opinions are different. Because of this, I will stand by the cliche, "A picture is worth a thousand words," I try to provide good pictures to show most aspects of the light, but I occasionally slip and either provide a slightly blurry picture, or forget to include something. I will try to retake(or take) any picture upon request. I will, if noticed, state all flaws I find with the light. Sometimes, though, things are overlooked. I apologize in advance if anything like that happens, do not hesitate to point out my errors and I will try to fix them as soon as possible. 

Now, back to my traditional style of reviewing:


Hi Everyone,

Up for review is ThruNite's latest offering, the ThruNite Catapult. This light is meant to do what other lights using the Cree MC-E and SSC P7 can not.

Here are some specs from ThruNite:


 Luminus SST-50 of the highest flux bin
 900 Lumens on high
 2 Mode Groups: standard and tactical (standard: High + user set brightness) (tactical: High + strobe), Forward clicky
 Super-low = 20mA; High = 2.8A
 Reverse polarity protection
 Type III hard anodized 7075AL for durability and wear resistance
 Length: 185mm; Head diameter: 58mm; Body diameter: 31mm; Weight: 390g. (Extended tube excluded)
 2*CR123A / 2*RCR123A / 2 x 16340 / 1x 18650 / 1 x 17670. 2*18650 2*17670
 Anti-shatter ultra clear lens with double-sided multilayer AR coating
 Overdischarge protection


*A bit of background:*
Thrunite is still a relatively new brand. Their first light was a small affordable titanium light that ran off of button cells. You can see their post here. They then introduced the Catapult in this thread here. Further soon after, the lights availability was announced in the thread here.

This light was provided by ThruNite themselves. This light will be on available in stores soon, I believe it will be available on BatteryJunction.com.
it is now also available at flashlightconnection: http://flashlightconnection.com/ThruNite-Flashlights/ThruNite-Catapult-p229.html

Onwards!






A decent paper box, held closed by a magnetic flap.










Contents include: Light, Extension tube, Lanyard, Warranty card, Manual(not pictured. oops), and 2 extra orings.





1x18650 format (note: AW 2600mAh cells work fine in this light as there are springs at the end. AW cells are considerd top notch in the flashlight community, so I recommend those)





2x18650 format *NOTE: I assembled the tube wrong. The knurled side should be touching the head, not the smooth side.*





You can see the slight tinge of purple from the coating
*NOTE: I assembled the tube wrong. The knurled side should be touching the head, not the smooth side.*





and with a light shining on it at the right angle.






























Head of the light disassembled: The Bezel ring is removeable.. I tihnk it would be very beneficial if ThruNite could manufacture a stainless steel bezel right to help protect the light more.










The core of the light: the LED.

*Comparisons*:










The Catapult is the light with the thickest walls in this lineup. The reflector is also the deepest.

*White Wall Shots*:
I suggest the user stay with the Smooth reflector as it still throws with an almost perfect beam. the OP reflector makes the beam better, but the difference isn't worth the drop in output.



















*Outdoor Beamshots*:
ThruNite Catapult *2x18650*
shots are done with the SMO reflector installed.






















Compare these with other ones in this thread

High output comparison:
ThruNite Catapult, Tiablo ACE-G








SolarforceL950m, MG RX-1








Eagletac M2XC4 CW, Epsilon ED-P72








Barbolight T-15, Solarforce Masterpiece









*Impressions*
What struck me the moment I picked up this light was how sturdy it felt. This light feels like it can take a beating, perhaps akin to the Fenix Tk11 which is well known for its robustness? here is a picture of how thick the battery tube is:






This is Thrunite's second attempt at getting their brand into the flashlight industry's mainstream, and I'll have to say,in my opinion, they did quite a bit better the second time around. ( I thought the ThruNite TiKey wasn't as good as it could have been ). Thrunite has put allot more attention to the small details this time around, and their efforts have been rewarding to the consumer. 

The core of this flashlight is one of the newest cutting edge "Luminus SST-50" LEDs. This is a LED with the potential of outputting 1250 lumens, but Thrunite has kept the output @ a 900 (emitter?) lumens for a longer and cooler running light. The reason this is different from, say, a Cree MC-E which can output roughly the same amount of light, is that it uses a solid chip compared to the 4 chips of the MC-E. How is this different? Well, there is spacing between the MC-E's 4 chips, and this would result in what we call a "donut hole" in the beam if a deep reflector (needed for a thrower) was used. The SST-50 has no problem being a thrower as it does not have the die gap problem. Most, if not all of the throwers currently on the market are using the Cree XR-E or XP-E because it is a single die LED and relatively easy to focus, but, the maximum output is roughly 300 lumens. The SST-50 changes all of that. I hope to see many other manufacturers implementing this new LED. ThruNite is the first company to use this LED in a mass produced, affordable light. ( the previous manufacturer to use a SST-50 would be Olight in their limited release titanium light)

Onto the light itself. again. At first glance, the light catches your eye with the multicoated window, not unlike what Jetbeams lights have. This deep hue of purple at just the right angle is interesting, personally, I think it looks cool. Technically, this is supposed to help with light transmission. A win win, it seems? As for grip on the light, I think that without the battery tube, the light would be a bit slippery to grasp, and you would be too likely to drop the light. The Threads on the battery tubes are anodized, which allows for lockout to prevent accidental activation. 

Dimming -- I cannot detect any traces of PWM -- I belive this light to be current based regulation. :thumbsup:
the UI, to me, is simple to use. Although, instead of the smooth ramping as I am used to when setting the low mode, the light jumps in brightness until you decide it is at the correct level. The lowest low is a very nice low one. kudos to ThruNite!

There actually is a slight "clover"(as Mev observed) in the beam.. I estimate it to be 1/15 of the hotspot by area. 
The ThruNite Catapult is the first high output light to be a thrower, and have a very good beam. This light sets the foundation for throwers to come.

In my honest opinion, This is a great light. Please, do not hesitate to comment if you think otherwise, questions are encouraged as I might have missed some points.
Thank you for reading.

Accidental drop test: While taking the outdoor beamshots, the light happened to roll off the tripod, plummeting 3.5 feet to the concrete tiles below with a sickening thud. Result: The light changed modes, a few light scratches. Passed with flying colors.





as of 10/10/09, the Thrunite Catapult retails for 149$


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamahots, and more*

A: Range to the fence is ~80-85'

Q: how is the throw of this light?
A: The light outthrows all MC-E/P7 Lights I have except for the Eagletac M2XC4 CW
Here are a few of my readings @ 1m , PEAK(for my meter) is in RED.

Eagletac M2XC4: 25,110 lux *35,610 lux *
ThruNite Catapult: 24,860 lux *34,450 lux*
Solarforce Masterpiece: 15,790 lux *22,050 lux*
Epsilon ED-P72: 15,560 lux *21,250 lux*
Solarforce l950m: 12,590 lux *17,130 lux*
Tiablo ACE-G: 11,630 lux *16,640 lux*

Q: Where are these lights made?
A: They are manufactured and designed in Hong Kong

Q: How significant is the output between 1x18650 and 2x18650 set-ups?
The 1x18650 is driven at 2.2A, and 2x18650 at 2.8A IIRC.








Q:How does the UI work?
A: To change civilian/tac mode:
switch off the light when it is in high mode, then wait three seconds. tap the switch 4 times (on the last tap, click the light on)

now, while you're in civilian mode, swap to low mode by tapping the switch again, (like most multimoded lights) and shut of the light. after 3 seconds, tap the switch 4 times, (on the last tap, click the light on): it will go into a ramping mode. (not really ramping.. more like jumping). choose the brightness by shutting off the light, and turning it back on quickly.

Q: How is the low?
A: 
















Q: Can I use CR123A in this light beyond 10-15 minutes? Many MC-E lights have such a warning.
A: RCR123: the light drew 2.4A from the RCR123s on high. I don't think this is good for the batteries, as this is more than 2C
CR123 (primary): this should be fine, I believe. high current draws from batteries tend to heat them up though, I think. Better to err on the side of caution.

Q: How hot does it get on high?
A: The light gets nice and warm on high -- heatsinking seems decent. The light does not get overly hot in use.

Q: Can you post some in-hand shots to give us a better idea on the side of this thing? 
A:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamahots, and more*



Great job on the review!!!!!!!!! The light still sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamahots, and more*



Sgt. LED said:


> Great job on the review!!!!!!!!!



That was fast! thanks, sarge!


----------



## picard (Oct 10, 2009)

is this light a good thrower ? how far does it throw?


----------



## ruf9ii (Oct 10, 2009)

nice review. 
coupla questions; how long is your 'range'?

also, how does this light perform, in terms of throw, compared to the other lights pictured in the visual comparison? its definately an interesting light...

cheers


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

picard said:


> is this light a good thrower ? how far does it throw?



as for the range, it is roughly 80-85 feet from the fence, I believe.

RE:EDIT: I did a more formal measurement.. the Eagletac beats the ThruNite by a bit, but not much.

scroll down for the update.


----------



## 276 (Oct 10, 2009)

Great review!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2009)

Next you need to do a throw contest between all the ones pictured at oh say 150 feet!

It's the only thing left to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Next you need to do a throw contest between all the ones pictured at oh say 150 feet!
> It's the only thing left to do. :thumbsup:



150 feet.. hmm.. that might be tough! I'll see if I can figure a place out! (in a few days)
only thing left to do? what about runtime?


----------



## pulstar (Oct 10, 2009)

Where are thrunite flashlights made and where are companies headquarters located?


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Where are thrunite flashlights made and where are companies headquarters located?


"ThruNite designs and manufactures their flashlight in Hong Kong"
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=200969
there ya go. 
I believe HQ is also there.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2009)

csshih said:


> 150 feet.. hmm.. that might be tough! I'll see if I can figure a place out! (in a few days)
> only thing left to do? what about runtime?


Oh I hate doing those! 
I wouldn't ask you to tackle that chore but if you feel like doing it I'd enjoy the read.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 10, 2009)

All i have to say is :wow:


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Oh I hate doing those!
> I wouldn't ask you to tackle that chore but if you feel like doing it I'd enjoy the read.



I'll try to get it done tomorrow.
I originally purchased a usb datalogging luxmeter to do those without needing to monitor anything.. but the memory module is defective, and I need to RMA it.BUT! before I return it, I can use the computer to log every second, so it should be just fine for now!! tomorrow, AW2600 mAh runtimes!

thank all of you for your comments and support!


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 10, 2009)

csshih said:


> This light is meant to do what other lights using the Cree MC-E and SSC P7 could not.


 I think that statement needs to be changed to can not instead. The MCE and P7 lights are nice, but this is something else IMHO. I can only wonder what will happen to them once the higher binned SST-50s become more common? Is what we see here their replacement?


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

JamisonM said:


> I think that statement needs to be changed to can not instead. The MCE and P7 lights are nice, but this is something else IMHO. I can only wonder what will happen to them once the higher binned SST-50s become more common? Is what we see here their replacement?


good point.I am not as well educated as the pros and cons of each LED, so I am unable to answer with a good excuse.
edited


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 10, 2009)

How significant is the output between 1x18650 and 2x18650 set-ups? oo:


----------



## picard (Oct 10, 2009)

can you get picture shot of at longer distance?

400 ft?


----------



## ruf9ii (Oct 10, 2009)

in the photo comparison you posted with the 'competition', the m2x looks brighter than the thrunite, with a brighter hot spot, but you say (i think) that the SST is brighter?

is this just because the colour of the m2x beam is higher?


----------



## ThruNite (Oct 10, 2009)

ruf9ii said:


> in the photo comparison you posted with the 'competition', the m2x looks brighter than the thrunite, with a brighter hot spot, but you say (i think) that the SST is brighter?
> 
> is this just because the colour of the m2x beam is higher?


 
We measured the it more than 44000lux at one meter,but our test maybe not precise!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 10, 2009)

Great review!
Thanks alot!

I would be interested in some beamshots at a longer distance aswell


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 10, 2009)

csshih said:


> 2 Mode Groups: standard and tactical (standard: High + user set brightness) (tactical: High + strobe), Forward clicky
> Super-low = 20mA; High = 2.8A


how does the user set the brightness? 

and how low is their superlow in comparison with say, Nitecore EX10 minimum or E01?

thanks for a great review too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 10, 2009)

Great Review!!! Looks like a very nice light, if it will out throw the M2XC4 Ill have to have one  Thank You for posting this review, Ive been curious since I heard about this flashlight a few months ago :twothumbs


----------



## AKWolf (Oct 10, 2009)

Excellent Job Saratoga, It would be nice to see some further beam-shots. this light appears to be a good upgrade from current led throwers...


----------



## romteb (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow great review, thanks !




FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> if it will out throw the M2XC4 Ill have to have one



comparing the beam-shots provided in the review, it seems the M2XC4 out throws the Catapult, the hotspot of the M2 is almost completely saturated while the catapult one isn't.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there any warning against using CR123 batteries on high beyond 10 or 15 minutes? Many MC-E lights have such a warning.

How hot does it get on high?

Beamshots with every battery combo would be fantastic but I know it's a lot to ask.

Great review.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 10, 2009)

Great review! Not to sound like a broken record but some 100yd+ beamshots would be appreciated.


----------



## Noobiwan (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for your great review!


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Great review! Not to sound like a broken record but some 100yd+ beamshots would be appreciated.


Definitely. A performance review would be great. Just what can this thing do compared to MCE and P7 based lights?


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 10, 2009)

Unless I'm seeing wrong, the M2XC4 clearly outthrows the Catapult.

Maybe it is because of the smaller and less intense spill, that makes you gain more light sensitivity (night vision), making the catapult to look like it throws better?


----------



## csshih (Oct 10, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Unless I'm seeing wrong, the M2XC4 clearly outthrows the Catapult.
> Maybe it is because of the smaller and less intense spill, that makes you gain more light sensitivity (night vision), making the catapult to look like it throws better?


no, you're right. I am in the middle of writing a long reply that includes lux measurements. hold on for that.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2009)

:wow:


Very Impressive Review ! ! !


Good work, csshih (Craig).


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:


Glad you mentioned the AW-2600 cells, as that woulda' been my next question !





to ThruNite: any chance you'd consider making a *One-Piece tube* for 2x18650 ?


_


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: Good suggestion.


Make it all knurled!


----------



## elwood (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent review! It has a pretty big hotspot for a single die LED. 

As mentioned before, i'd also like to see some beamshots at a good distance like 100 or more yards.

Can you post some in-hand shots to give us a better idea on the side of this thing? How hot does the head get after being on high for 5 or 10 minutes?

Thanks for a thorough review and comparisons to the other lights. I for one almost never buy anything, especially this expensive, without looking for at least one review first. :twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry all for the slow posting.



Zeruel said:


> How significant is the output between 1x18650 and 2x18650 set-ups?


The 1x18650 is driven at 2.2A, and 2x18650 at 2.8A IIRC.
here you go:










ruf9ii said:


> in the photo comparison you posted with the 'competition', the m2x looks brighter than the thrunite, with a brighter hot spot, but you say (i think) that the SST is brighter?


I apologize.. you are quite right! I formally setup the luxmeter for 1M measurements:
Here are a few of my readings @ 1m , PEAK(for my meter) is in RED. I am unsure on how other reviewers lux readings are obtained, or what meters they use
please check out this thread for somewhat of an explanation of Peak values, or, if you can help: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244739

Eagletac M2XC4: 25,110 lux *35,610 lux *
ThruNite Catapult: 24,860 lux *34,450 lux*
Solarforce Masterpiece: 15,790 lux *22,050 lux*
Epsilon ED-P72: 15,560 lux *21,250 lux*
Solarforce l950m: 12,590 lux *17,130 lux*
Tiablo ACE-G: 11,630 lux *16,640 lux*

Looks like the Catapult is off by a tidbit.



hyperloop said:


> how does the user set the brightness?
> and how low is their superlow in comparison with say, Nitecore EX10 minimum or E01?


to change civilian/tac mode
switch off the light when it is in high mode, then wait three seconds. tap the switch 4 times (on the last tap, click the light on)

now, while you're in civilian mode, swap to low mode by tapping the switch again, (like most multimoded lights) and shut of the light. after 3 seconds, tap the switch 4 times, (on the last tap, click the light on): it will go into a ramping mode. (not really ramping.. more like jumping). choose the brightness by shutting off the light, and turning it back on quickly.
pics on high n' low, and a quick comparison:



















recDNA said:


> Is there any warning against using CR123 batteries on high beyond 10 or 15 minutes? Many MC-E lights have such a warning.
> How hot does it get on high?
> Beamshots with every battery combo would be fantastic but I know it's a lot to ask.


See above for beamshots 
RCR123: the light drew 2.4A from the RCR123s on high. I don't think this is good for the batteries, as this is more than 2C
CR123 (primary): this should be fine, I believe. high current draws from batteries tend to heat them up though, I think. Better to err on the side of caution.
The light gets nice and warm on high -- heatsinking seems decent. The light does not get overly hot in use.



elwood said:


> Can you post some in-hand shots to give us a better idea on the side of this thing? How hot does the head get after being on high for 5 or 10 minutes?


see above comment.
Here you go 










Ahh, here's something I forgot to comment about: It seems the AR coating causes some bluish light to appear around the spill. not bright enough to be noticeable outdoors, but certainly noticeable indoors. it doesn't bug me, but rather makes the light look more interesting.





Regarding Beamshots and Runtime:
I apologize, I have beenunable to get those done today. I'll try to get the runtime done, but no guarentees on the beamshots -- still have to find somewhere where I can shine my lights and not bother anyone.


----------



## elwood (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the requested pics! About the blue tint around the tint: i notice the same thing on my RRT-1, except it's more purplish.

I would assume any light that has it's lens AR coated has this effect. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## csshih (Oct 11, 2009)

elwood said:


> Thanks for the requested pics! About the blue tint around the tint: i notice the same thing on my RRT-1, except it's more purplish.
> I would assume any light that has it's lens AR coated has this effect. Doesn't bother me at all.



ah, sorry, it's purple indeed! I don't mind either, and now, when people ask, I can say, "This light's lens is coated with many layers of AR coating.. high quality stuff!".

now.. people haven't asked for waterproofness.. but I went and tried it out:
This light is Splashproof, Waterproof, Bathwaterproof, Showerproof, Shower-water-jets-proof, Shower-water-jets-massage-mode-thing-proof
...but not people-looking-at-you-oddly-when-you-emerge-from-the-shower-half-naked-with-a-large-wet-flashlight-in-your-hands proof. 
luckily, you can turn the flashlight on and incinerate unsuspecting spectator before he/she gets the cell phone camera out to take an embarrassing picture. 

(please note: above statement was written in humor, but the light is indeed waterproof. It was tested by filling up a bathtub with water, placing the light in, and moving it around underwater. It was then subjected to the streams of water from the showerhead, then the pulsing stronger streams from the showerhead(some sort of massage mode). I can conclude that this will survive general dunkings, but I cannot comment if you can dive with this light.)

water doesn't adhere to HA very easily :ironic::


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 11, 2009)

csshih said:


> Eagletac M2XC4: 25,110 lux *35,610 lux *
> ThruNite Catapult: 24,860 lux *34,450 lux*
> Solarforce Masterpiece: 15,790 lux *22,050 lux*
> Epsilon ED-P72: 15,560 lux *21,250 lux*
> ...


I think we have a winner here. I doesn't have quite the punch as the eagletac, but easily beats the other competition. Remember, this thing is only using the GH bin SST-50s and it's not even being driven as hard as it could be. I don't want to get too wrapped up in the numbers, but it has nearly 10,000 lux over the MCE and P7 lights! I guess that's what a smooth reflector will do for you. Plus, there's not spot or hole.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 11, 2009)

ThruNite said:


> I think you should be got the first version which is 2.4A version meanse the first sample. but donot worry. I am waiting for light-reviews.com test and measurement on it ! I am sure our products would be attractive. Please kindly wait for moment.



Mev from light-reviews.com already tested it and his result is even lower - 27500 lux/1m. He also measured 572 lumens only, which is quite bad for 2,8A.


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 11, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Mev from light-reviews.com already tested it and his result is even lower - 27500 lux/1m. He also measured 572 lumens only, which is quite bad for 2,8A.


You got a link. It doesn't seem to have been posted yet on his site.


----------



## romteb (Oct 11, 2009)

A GH bin SST-50 should give between 637 and 725 emitter lumens at 2.8A, 572 OTF seems very plausible.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, 572lm seem real for GH bin but compared to MC-E/P7 it's not good.



JamisonM said:


> You got a link. It doesn't seem to have been posted yet on his site.



There's short preview here:
file:///E:/Shared/Ocean's Thirteen (2007) (Lektor PL) CD2.avihttp://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=683


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 11, 2009)

So... which is more efficient? Catapult or M2XC4?


----------



## ThruNite (Oct 11, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Mev from light-reviews.com already tested it and his result is even lower - 27500 lux/1m. He also measured 572 lumens only, which is quite bad for 2,8A.


 
Thanks for your suggestions. we are expecting the final evaluation about it. For GH bin. This is very good for it ! what do you think? even compared to MC-E and P7. we think this is a good replacement for the both, I think SST-50-W have better focus.pretty beam. for catapult. we make it better based on the LED. like advanced techuniqe on circuits and Lens to make it better!


----------



## csshih (Oct 12, 2009)

For all lux values, I ran the Catapult at 2x18650.
I just measured the current from tailcap with a protek 506:
1.7A @ 2x18650 3.7V
1.3A @ 1x18650 3.7V
The batteries were fully charged, 4.2V unloaded.


----------



## Liteskr42 (Oct 12, 2009)

Are these available yet? Or just in the review stage as of now? And will the ones found at dealers in US be the "updated" versions as hinted at here?

Thanx for the insight!!


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 12, 2009)

Im just wondering... when and where can i buy it? Really lacks some information on this part.


----------



## applevision (Oct 12, 2009)

Well done, Craig!

Thank you!


----------



## 45 ACP (Oct 13, 2009)

Please, someone post the runtimes.....


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post. A quick word of thanks for all the amazing info and diligence in posting the info; exceptional.

I like this light.


----------



## csshih (Oct 13, 2009)

Lupara, :welcome: ! I am honored that you chose to make your first post in cpf on this thread!  thank you or your support!

45 acp: I will do a runtime graph after recieving the shipping version of the driver!

It looks like I will have to redo many of the pics, too.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope ThruNite makes very sure to only send the new driver version to dealers.
A slip-up like that for a new company could be their ruin. First impressions are very very important and nobody is going to be happy to send a new light back.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm waiting for a more compact version. Since I care more about flood than throw I don't need such a big head.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 13, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Which is double the price, with lower output. Sounds a good choice...
> The OLight M30 makes more sence. About same price and 700 lumen.


 
Ya, but I want to try a SST-50. I'm thinking more the size of an MG PLI.

I REALLY like tube shaped flashlights in which the head is exactly the same diameter as the body tube. Since I don't care about throw it's doable - but I don't know about how well that shape dissipates heat.

I would think the SST-50 should produce a nicer beam profile without the hole present in P7 and MC-E with almost the same output.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 13, 2009)

MattK said:


> No need to wait - get an Olight M20 Ti


 
Very pretty but too expensive...and to be honest I don't like the tactical look. I prefer a very simple looking flashlight. I don't even particularly like gnurling. A nice smooth tube works for me. Knurling is only needed in places I need to twist to open.

Still, if they put one on sale for $49.99 i'm in.


----------



## csshih (Oct 13, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Which is double the price, with lower output. Sounds a good choice...



I believe that we were talking about the only other light on the market with a SST-50. 

The M20 TI is more of a "art" light, in my opinion. Output, while nice, isn't stressed as much.

speaking of shiningbeam.... I gave Bryan a poke, and he'll see what he can do.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 13, 2009)

csshih said:


> I believe that we were talking about the only other light on the market with a SST-50.
> 
> The M20 TI is more of a "art" light, in my opinion. Output, while nice, isn't stressed as much.
> 
> speaking of shiningbeam.... I gave Bryan a poke, and he'll see what he can do.


 
Yes, the M20 Ti is pretty, a "showhorse". David really stole their thunder with his reasonably priced Ti Quarks "workhorse" lights.

Great idea. I like doing business with Bryan. Got my MG Pli and ITP A3 EOS Cree XP-E Q5 LED Flashlight "Standard Edition" from him. Love the PLI. Waiting on the A3.

To get back on point - the Catapult looks like a really nice flashlight for the money...I just don't need any more big headed flashlights. I'm into pocket rockets these days.


----------



## ThruNite (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for everyone. we just try to get the light more bright. and more stable. this is for you. affordable.thanks very much


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome to the forum and thread. Right off the bat I'll say that I know nothing about electronics etc. So to read all this stuff is really awesome and enlightning. I've been browsing for about a year now and have learned so much; thanks again guys.

One thing I might presume to add:

The form and function of these things have to work for me. I have to be able to 'live' with a flashlight. In other words; it has to look good; feel good; and be unassailably practical. Then; the pleasure of picking it up using it kicks in.

That being said:

I like the size and the form of the Catapult. It doesn't look like three pieces of an old radiator thrown together using the name 'tactical' for cover. The deep reflector helps in this. The light doesn't look fragile and gives the impression that it's ready for work, faithfully waiting to be used. The overall form could be sleeker and classier (without the heat-sink rings if possible), and the one-piece tube option suggestion, is good in that it is both practical and will make the form of the light more pleasing to the eye. The entire grip does not need to be knurled, especially with a longer tube; but in that case it has to be well proportioned and not 'cut up' the overall lines of the tube disproportionately. 

I can only hope that the 'interior' is as bulletproof as the exterior, while keeping everything as simple and efficient (and beefed up!) as possible. This is the first light of its size I've seen that I actually like to look at; especially in the short tube version. I personally would use a light of this size way more than a pocket-rocket and it's just as easy to put in a coat pocket when using the short tube. 

I loic it a lot!! lovecpf


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 15, 2009)

LUPARA --> Agree. Id like to see a low, medium, high and strobe output - no need really for more than that.


----------



## ThruNite (Oct 15, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> LUPARA --> Agree. Id like to see a low, medium, high and strobe output - no need really for more than that.


 
It is a problem, some one light the currently design ,some one like simple design. ````bu we'll consider your suggestion!


----------



## apontes (Oct 15, 2009)

Too many levels, imo.
Levels 1, 2, 6 and 11 should be more than enough.


----------



## R A Miller (Oct 15, 2009)

apontes said:


> Too many levels, imo.
> Levels 1, 2, 6 and 11 should be more than enough.





LUPARA said:


> Is there a real and practical reason to have more than 3 output levels and who would actually use a strobe? If so, what and who do you think they would be?


I agree, way too many levels. And why do you need a strobe function on a thrower?

Reading the Light-Review review of the Catapult, the UI sounds very cumbersome. I'm in the market for a thrower, but the UI rules out the Catapult for me.

Rick


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope you'll make simplier UI (less clicks) and get better emitter - local Polish dealer will have SST-50 W57S GJ200 in a 3-4 days so they are available. 5700K and GJ bin (500-600lm @1,75A) will perform much better in Catapult.


----------



## divine (Oct 15, 2009)

That thing has a LOT of throw! 

Why do you wear your watch on your right hand?


----------



## csshih (Oct 15, 2009)

divine said:


> That thing has a LOT of throw!
> 
> Why do you wear your watch on your right hand?


I'm right handed, but dunno. When I tried to wear my watch on the left hand, it felt odd, so, I left it on my right hand. :shrug:

speaking of the ui, I'm not sure I see why people think it is so complicated. Once you set it to what you want, you don't need to do much else
I guess there's the possibility of accidentally changing modes.. I've done that twice and was confused until I realized what I did.


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 15, 2009)

This is gonna be a good flashlight regardless. Built like a tank externally and I'll leave the internals to the experts on internals; but I do hope that things can be just as strong and simple inside as they are on the outside.

Thanks Thrunite. Go for it!!!!

Hey Divine; Ya wear a watch on yer right hand because ya don't wear it on the left!!


----------



## MrGman (Oct 15, 2009)

Light-reviews dot com review of this is up. Very interesting. Its possible to get into program mode trying to use it in momentary on/off use which really prevents it from being considered "tactical". He had problems getting it through the modes and 11 modes or 13 modes really is ridiculous. These vendors really need to understand that turning a light on and off in a several second period is not (NOT) a good way to enter programming mode and not interfere with momentary operation. 

It appears to be very well regulated only with 2X18650 batteries. Its already out of regulation and not anywhere near full power on 1X18650, so its really a 2X18650 class light. Its being listed in the review as a 570 lumen light at turn on (again with 2X18650 batteries) and with your 7.4V X 1.7A draw you posted that's over 12 watts, doesn't seem all that high for the such highly acclaimed SST-50 LED chip. Its probably higher than that because I am guessing your 3.7V per battery was the rated under load voltage and not actually measured under load (which I know is very hard to do). My testing has shown that good 18650 batteries don't necessarily drop straight down to 3.7V per cell under loads varying from 1 to 2 amps. so the voltage at 1.7 amps could have been higher meaning the power consumption could have been higher as well.

Of course I don't know how Mev gets his lumen's readings and how accurate his custom made sphere is and who helped calibrate it for him and with what so we can't say that the 570 lumen rating is "official" either, but it seems very realistic number from what I have seen on other lights and other people reports on testing this SST-50 LED. 

With all that said it would still be interesting to see it up close and personal. G.


----------



## tab665 (Oct 15, 2009)

you got to commend the manufacturer for getting this light in the hands of a couple reviewers before releasing this light. i hope the final product is all the more better for it.


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 15, 2009)

Agreed tab665; 
Takes some guts to do that, and some humility to take suggestions and actually consider them. 
Didn't mean to be rude Csshih; thanks for the welcome to the thread and the forum. It is indeed and honor for me to participate and learn so much in the process. Thanks for all you do.
"These vendors really need to understand that turning a light on and off in a several second period is not (NOT) a good way to enter programming mode and not interfere with momentary operation." Agreed Gman.


----------



## MrGman (Oct 15, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> ```
> Runtime
> 1x 18650 2400mAh EagleTac
> Level 11 01:46 to 50%
> ...


 
The information is misleading because its 50% from the starting point of using 1 battery not from the 50% point of what it would be at the real full power level of 2 batteries in series. Using 1X18650, it starts out at 65% of what full power really is and is drawing less current as its already below the regulation level and in direct drive. So less current draw will allow it to run longer. He is counting to the 50% level of where it started with the 1 battery in only a relative sense. Otherwise you are exactly right. It would only be about 35 minutes to drop down to the 50% power level of what this light is really capable of. Which basically says its a 2X18650 light if you want it to be the power level its supposed to be and capable of. Otherwise its less than 400 lumens on one 18650, somewhere closer to 370 lumens if we go by the numbers posted on the review. 

So other than the much better beam pattern this isn't any better than the Nailbender P7 in a SF 6P I have in my hand. Its 350 lumens off of one 18650 and actually with 2 primary CR123's I get it closer to 450, but yeah, that run time aint gonna look pretty. G. 

It would be interesting to do a side by side comparison of this next to the Legion II. Some one bring them both over to my secret backyard of truth and I will make the video.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 15, 2009)

MrGman said:


> The information is misleading because its 50% from the starting point of using 1 battery not from the 50% point of what it would be at the real full power level of 2 batteries in series. Using 1X18650, it starts out at 65% of what full power really is and is drawing less current as its already below the regulation level and in direct drive. So less current draw will allow it to run longer. He is counting to the 50% level of where it started with the 1 battery in only a relative sense. Otherwise you are exactly right. It would only be about 35 minutes to drop down to the 50% power level of what this light is really capable of. Which basically says its a 2X18650 light if you want it to be the power level its supposed to be and capable of. Otherwise its less than 400 lumens on one 18650, somewhere closer to 370 lumens if we go by the numbers posted on the review.
> 
> So other than the much better beam pattern this isn't any better than the Nailbender P7 in a SF 6P I have in my hand. Its 350 lumens off of one 18650 and actually with 2 primary CR123's I get it closer to 450, but yeah, that run time aint gonna look pretty. G.
> 
> It would be interesting to do a side by side comparison of this next to the Legion II. Some one bring them both over to my secret backyard of truth and I will make the video.



Okay, look at the graph then:






With my eyes, it drops below 50% just after 30 minutes.. After 1h46m the output is more like 30%.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 15, 2009)

But it starts dimmer, at about 63%! 1:46h is to 50% of 1x18650 max output and 32% of 2x18650.


----------



## MrGman (Oct 15, 2009)

The graph shows all 3 battery runs on top of each other. The white line for the 1X18650 output that starts at about 65% on the graph iif you referenced to 100% for the full power run of the pink line which represents the 2X18650 battery usage, then you are correct. However in the side bar where it talks about the run time on 1X18650 its not referencing back to the 100% level of the run with the 2X18650 battery, its reference back to itself as the new 100% level and half of that for only the 1X18650 battery. In other words when the white line is at 50% of where it starts at takes about 1 hours and 46 minutes. As I said its misleading. Because he lists the run time TEXT for each battery configuration only to itself as its own start to finish but shows all three of them on the same chart. 

So for the pink line if you start at say 29000 lux and drop to 14,500 lux in an hour and twenty something minutes that's one run.

But for the white line if you only started at say 18000 Lux (not using exact numbers here) and then 1 hour and 46 minutes later you are down to half of that which is 9000 lux, then you could say that it ran for 1:46 to the 50% point of where it started from on that run. If that is the battery configuration you only ever used, than that would be your normal run time configuration. You wouldn't know or care that it really started at only 65% of full power and dropped to 35% of full power of what it COULD have done if it had the battery power to get to full output level in the first place. You cannot use the scale numbers on the actual graph for the "run to 50%" of the white line plot for his published text of 1:46 minutes in the side bar text section.

You are not wrong, and you are not right, don't blame me I don't publish his numbers. 

Send a letter to Light-Reviews and tell them to post a note about it and clarify it with a disclaimer, but that is what he is doing.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 15, 2009)

MrGman said:


> The graph shows all 3 battery runs on top of each other. The white line for the 1X18650 output that starts at about 65% on the graph iif you referenced to 100% for the full power run of the pink line which represents the 2X18650 battery usage, then you are correct. However in the side bar where it talks about the run time on 1X18650 its not referencing back to the 100% level of the run with the 2X18650 battery, its reference back to itself as the new 100% level and half of that for only the 1X18650 battery. In other words when the white line is at 50% of where it starts at takes about 1 hours and 46 minutes. As I said its misleading. Because he lists the run time TEXT for each battery configuration only to itself as its own start to finish but shows all three of them on the same chart.
> 
> So for the pink line if you start at say 29000 lux and drop to 14,500 lux in an hour and twenty something minutes that's one run.
> 
> ...



Aha.. at the same time as it makes more sense, it also makes even less sense.
Time to 50% should not be from 63%, but to the time where it it drops below 50% output!

Try making a product and state it like its done in the review.. have fun with lawsuits.


I still think that im right. If i were to be wrong, the text should have said "time to half start output", and not just "to 50%". Because 50% is half 100% (doh?), and since one battery only delivers enough juice to make the output reach 63%, it only needs to drop 13% in output, before its "dead".


----------



## MrGman (Oct 15, 2009)

_"Aha.. at the same time as it makes more sense, it also makes even less sense._
_Time to 50% should not be from 63%, but to the time where it it drops below 50% output!_
_ _
_Try making a product and state it like its done in the review.. have fun with lawsuits._
_ _
_ _
_I still think that im right. If i were to be wrong, the text should have said "time to 50% start output", and not just "to 50%". Because 50% is half 100% (doh?), and since one battery only delivers enough juice to make the output reach 63%, it only needs to drop 13% in output, before its "dead". "_

Like I said you are right, but your still kinda wrong. Take it up with Mev at light reviews. He's trying to show 2 different perspectives at the same time. You can get more than 1 hour and 46 minutes of run time using 1X18650 battery, but not the big 570 lumens worth of power or 29000 Lux that this light is capable of using the 1 battery for the starting point. 

I would rather just keep running my Malkoff MD3/4 Wildcat anyway.


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 16, 2009)

This is all very interesting and shows me that there's a lot of work involved in getting things right. I recently read reviews of the EagleTac-T100C2 MKII. Seems to me that the Catapult would be great with the same IU and tight regulation. Possible strobe for tactical use I guess. The simple high/low setting would fit the intended purpose of the light both for civilian and military use. One battery would be enough for me; the extra length of the tube with two batteries would be a negative. Getting max tightly regulated runtime and max power with ONE battery would do it for me. Am I dreaming?


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 16, 2009)

LUPARA said:


> This is all very interesting and shows me that there's a lot of work involved in getting things right. I recently read reviews of the EagleTac-T100C2 MKII. Seems to me that the Catapult would be great with the same IU and tight regulation. Possible strobe for tactical use I guess. The simple high/low setting would fit the intended purpose of the light both for civilian and military use. One battery would be enough for me; the extra length of the tube with two batteries would be a negative. Getting max tightly regulated runtime and max power with ONE battery would do it for me. Am I dreaming?



or 2x 18500,30mm shorter than 2x 18650

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2370949&postcount=36


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 16, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> or 2x 18500,30mm shorter than 2x 18650
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2370949&postcount=36



Problem is, that 1x 18650 only gives you about half max output.


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 16, 2009)

Ichoderso; forgive me but I didn't have a clue, I don't know elecraticly stuff. The catapult may be designed to compete with the new Fenix TK30 due out at the end of the month. Fenix cleverly avertize their 1 battery (half power) modes as "camping" etc. and the full power (2 battery) modes as "Hunting" etc. Very clever I thought. My sincere apologies to Thrunite, you were ahead of me there on the multiple modes thing; but I still don't like it.
Ichoderso & Sir JMD, Fenix are getting away with the half-power thing by calling the modes by a different name and plugging the runtimes in that mode? Anyway: Thrunite; your light looks a lot better; your emitter is more powerful; your lamp head is smaller, nd better shape; you got everything in place but it has to be as simple, or simpler than the TK 30 to operate. C'mon guys!! You can do it !!!


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 16, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Problem is, that 1x 18650 only gives you about half max output.



Thats why 2x 18*5*00 instead 1x 18*65*0!! did you read my post in the other forum, (link)??
Jens


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 16, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> Thats why 2x 18*5*00 instead 1x 18*65*0!! did you read my post in the other forum, (link)??
> Jens



Ah, i missread that, but still:

30mm shorter vs. batteries with double the power? The best 18500 seems to be around 1600 mAh, where as the best 18650 is 3000 mAh.

11.52 Wh vs. 21.6 Wh + 30mm longer.


Best solution would be to make it possible to choose which tube you want. I would prefer double runtime over 30mm shorter, at any time. Others might not - cant be that hard to make some different tubes?


----------



## TomInOregon (Oct 16, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Ah, i missread that, but still:
> 
> 30mm shorter vs. batteries with double the power? The best 18500 seems to be around 1600 mAh, where as the best 18650 is 3000 mAh.
> 
> ...


 
I agree that multiple length 1 piece battery tubes should be made available. I am no longer interested in this light, but my recent experience is kind of applicable. I recently bought a Dereelight DBS MC-E. The 2XRCR123 wasn't enough runtime for me. 1X18650 only ran at ~60% power. 2X18650 is really just too long for EDC for me, but the runtime is great. I ended up compromising with 2X18500. I now get full power to the LED, double the capacity of my RCR123s, manageable length for EDC and it's much more comfortable (balanced) in use with an overhand grip than the 2X18650 tube. For comparison, my batteries are:
AW RCR123 (750 mah) = 1500mah
AW 18500 (1500 mah) = 3000mah
AW 18650 (2600 mah) = 5200mah

I carry my light in a holster on my belt between the belt loop on my right side and the rear pocket and with the 2X18650 tube, I end up sitting on the bottom of the tube, particularly in the car. If I don't lock out the tailcap, just sitting down can cause the flashlight to turn on. Where I carry it, I don't always notice it's on since the head is angled backwards. I still have this problem with the 2X18500 tube, but very rarely. The standard 2X123/1X18650 length is absolutely perfect for EDC and use, but the runtime kills it for me. Without the 2X18500 option, I would not be able to use my $100+ light on a regular, practical basis and I would be more than a little disappointed.

Tom


----------



## ichoderso (Oct 16, 2009)

TomInOregon said:


> I
> AW RCR123 (750 mah) = 1500mah
> AW 18500 (1500 mah) = 3000mah
> AW 18650 (2600 mah) = 5200mah
> ...



thank you,
but your declaration of the energie is only theoretical, the amperage on such a light is over 1A, most over 1,5A (at around 7-8V) and a 16340 have only less than 500mAh at this current (I have measure this value), so the runtime from two 18500 are around 3-4 times more than with two 16340!!

Jens, and Sorry for bad english:...


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 16, 2009)

TomInOregon - hey it rhymes!!
You have just described the HUGE gap between these flashlights and the real world usage. Battery innovations aside for a minute; there seems to be a disconnect between gadgetry and real world application. I admire the exceptionalism on this forum; all these guys dedicated to improving and inventing and making stuff work is mindboggling -and that's entirely different-mainly for guys like me, a consumer that knows very little about electronics but appreciates the result of all the incredibly hard work. I would love to be associated with a company that actually wants to promote "real life usage" of their lights; trouble is, it seems to me, that this is the LAST consideration. Rather, it seems that those who actually make the lights see them as being akin to a 'Gameboy' or some kind of entertainment center, (witness the multiple modes etc etc). Military, Enforcement (both urban and rural), Hunters and any outdoors professional want a simple light that WORKS, whether it's a pocket rocket or a larger thrower. Would you agree or are you going to con,tinue buying lights that you sit on and switch on every time? Just kidding Oregon!


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 16, 2009)

TomInOregon said:


> I agree that multiple length 1 piece battery tubes should be made available. I am no longer interested in this light, but my recent experience is kind of applicable. I recently bought a Dereelight DBS MC-E. The 2XRCR123 wasn't enough runtime for me. 1X18650 only ran at ~60% power. 2X18650 is really just too long for EDC for me, but the runtime is great. I ended up compromising with 2X18500. I now get full power to the LED, double the capacity of my RCR123s, manageable length for EDC and it's much more comfortable (balanced) in use with an overhand grip than the 2X18650 tube. For comparison, my batteries are:
> AW RCR123 (750 mah) = 1500mah
> AW 18500 (1500 mah) = 3000mah
> AW 18650 (2600 mah) = 5200mah
> ...



Im quite sure that this flashlight uses the batteries in series, so you dont have the double amps, but the double voltage - tho, the end result is the same, regarding Wh.

I have a small Fenix LD10 for EDC, so i would prefer long runtime, which 2x 18650 would give me.
So as we see, two different choices of tubes would be to prefer!


----------



## TomInOregon (Oct 16, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> thank you,
> but your declaration of the energie is only theoretical, the amperage on such a light is over 1A, most over 1,5A (at around 7-8V) and a 16340 have only less than 500mAh at this current (I have measure this value), so the runtime from two 18500 are around 3-4 times more than with two 16340!!
> 
> Jens, and Sorry for bad english:...


 Good point. I hadn't worked out the math. I'm surprised to hear it's that much more. I was guessing around 2.25-2.5 times the RCR123 runtime. At any rate, it's enough for my particular application 90% of the time. 

Tom


----------



## LUPARA (Oct 19, 2009)

THRUNITE, (or seasoned CPF'r),

Can you explain the reason for the tailcap clicky on the Catapult? I was looking at the OSTAR x6 thread photos and I really like the 2-button switch on this flashlight, (1 for on and off. 1 for High, Medium, and Low). Simple, tactile and practical for just about any scenario for the light the size of the Catapult too; marketing considerations aside.
The tailcap lanyard/shoulder strap D ring on the Ostar is useful too and I like the overall shape; smoother than the Catapult but still beefy looking. I still, like the shape of the Catapult more; but would like to see the head assembly curve down further onto the barrel of the light (when the two switches have been added! ) 'cos even with the heatsink rings it would look super cool.

I'm dreaming again


----------



## droeun (Oct 31, 2009)

SirJMD said:


>


Regulation sucks with 2 CR123 - will it be flat with 2 16340, like 2 18650's?


----------



## MattK (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think it's that regulation 'sucks' with 2xCR123A's I think it's the amount of current being drawn is beyond the capabilities of the batteries being used. Look at the chart; that drop-off is from the batteries; not the circuit - the circuit can only compensate so much for the increased resistance and lower voltage.

2 x 16340 should be exactly like 2 x 18650 but for a MUCH shorter time. Frankly I think 2 x 16340/RCR123A is a terrbile config for a high current light like this and would never recommend it to a customer. If you want a SMALL light buy a SMALL LIGHT - this light should be used with 2 x 18650's.


----------



## LUPARA (Nov 3, 2009)

U.K. dealers have already recieved shipment of the Catapult. Preliminary comments before real testing of the light where very favorable toward built quality and power. As MattK said the UI has been simplified apparently. I'm looking forward to seeing this light; and if the runtimes and regulation are also improved I'll succumb to the temptation of ownership. Good job Thrunite.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Nov 3, 2009)

LUPARA said:


> U.K. dealers have already recieved shipment of the Catapult. Preliminary comments before real testing of the light where very favorable toward built quality and power. As MattK said the UI has been simplified apparently. I'm looking forward to seeing this light; and if the runtimes and regulation are also improved I'll succumb to the temptation of ownership. Good job Thrunite.


 
Yes, the UI is very simple now. It always comes on in the High mode (assuming the light's been off for at least a second or two). If you want a different mode, just repeatedly half-press the switch (from off) and it'll cycle through the modes. The modes are now only High, Medium, Low, and Strobe... much better than the umpteen different modes of before.  The design of the extension tube is better too... it now features the same great pineapple knurling of the main body. The build quality is great throughout.. this is one tough, well made flashlight! 

I measured a few of them, and using 1 x 18650 battery they were about 15,000-16,000 lux @ one meter. Using 2 x 18650's, they measured 21,000-22,000 lux. The spill beam is VERY wide also.  Current draw from the batteries in either configuration was ~1.7 amps.


----------



## droeun (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Jay,

How heavy is it compared to DBS?


----------



## FlashCrazy (Nov 3, 2009)

droeun said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> How heavy is it compared to DBS?


 
Can't discuss that here, you'll have to ask me that in the Dealer's Corner on CPF Marketplace.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 10, 2009)

csshih, how would you compare the total output, spill size and brightness, and throw of the L950 vs the Catapult? How about hotspot size?


----------



## csshih (Nov 10, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> csshih, how would you compare the total output, spill size and brightness, and throw of the L950 vs the Catapult? How about hotspot size?



the catapult throws better and has a smaller hotspot than the L950 but has less flood. I'm not sure how the shipping units are.. I don't have the latest version.


----------



## picard (Nov 15, 2009)

Does this light have pure white light? Light review site indicates that it has yellow tint.


----------



## stallion2 (Nov 16, 2009)

picard said:


> Does this light have pure white light? Light review site indicates that it has yellow tint.


 
it definitely has a yellowish, almost green tint which is something i would have preferred to avoid but after using mine out in the woods i think i like it a little better than a neutral white. the glare off the leaves and trees looks less artificial. i'm extremely happy w/ its overall performance.


----------



## MrGman (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been evaluating the one that csshih was given for testing, for the last 3 days. The beam is very beautiful, nice well defined hot spot. With the extension on it, the unit is too front heavy and somewhat difficult to operate the tailswitch in the overhand grip. The ridge of the tail cap so it can tail stand makes it difficult to operate that button.

I give it an A+ for beam and brightness, only with the extension on.
I give it an F for the user interface. Hate the strobe, especially the frequency. Not that I consider it effective strobing and annoying, just that its uselessly fast and annoying and meaningless for me on a light like this. It should be just on and off. Full power or nothing. The button should be easier to pulse on and off (stick out a little more or take away the sharp right angle ridge of the tailcap) so that if I want to pulse it on and off faster I can do that.

attempts to pulse it on and off quickly is impossible with the changing of modes. 

Since its very front heavy this would not be a first choice flashlight for me to carry or use despite the beautiful beam.

Now if it had a mid body button which would change the entire dynamic of how it is held and used and a single on/off switch that would change everything and make it much easier to use, better than a 3 C or larger maglite and would be very handy to have.


----------



## csshih (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Gary,
the ui is different from my sample model.. It is now a 3 mode with no strobing, etc.
Thrunite took suggestions from reviewers. The newest model is also slightly brighter


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 18, 2009)

I would love to know output lumens. I am on the fence because I think my L950 has similar output in a similar package, despite beam pattern differences.


----------



## MattK (Nov 18, 2009)

Bring up you're L950 and test it side by side with a Catapult.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 18, 2009)

MattK said:


> Bring up you're L950 and test it side by side with a Catapult.



Ooooh, tempting! How are ya, Matt? Haven't seen you in quite awhile it seems. Our hour chats always turned into 4! Good stuff. Hope all is well with you and your family!

On topic, I am a bit confused by seemingly conflicting posts elsewhere about which has greater lumen output at 2.8 - 3A power (assuming comparable forward voltages), the SST-50 vs P7/MCE. Do you have a definitive answer?

How do you like the Catapult vs some of the other lights you carry?


----------



## MrGman (Nov 19, 2009)

csshih said:


> Hey Gary,
> the ui is different from my sample model.. It is now a 3 mode with no strobing, etc.
> Thrunite took suggestions from reviewers. The newest model is also slightly brighter


 
Thanks for reminding me. I thought you said this one had the newer interface. Still want to voice my opinion on how much I hate strobe as an alternate on the same switch as full power on.

Much rather prefer rotating collar for hi to low functions and just on and off with the button on any light. 


I would say that the Thrunight is brighter than the Solarforce 900 series with a better focused tighter beam. Even if they were the exact same total lumens this one would have the tighter hotspot and appear brighter I do believe.


----------



## MattK (Nov 19, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Ooooh, tempting! How are ya, Matt? Haven't seen you in quite awhile it seems. Our hour chats always turned into 4! Good stuff. Hope all is well with you and your family!
> 
> On topic, I am a bit confused by seemingly conflicting posts elsewhere about which has greater lumen output at 2.8 - 3A power (assuming comparable forward voltages), the SST-50 vs P7/MCE. Do you have a definitive answer?
> 
> How do you like the Catapult vs some of the other lights you carry?



Doing well - just really busy in the lead up the Xmas!

I don't have a definitive answer on SST-50 / P7 / MC-E being brightest at a given input but the brightest would be the SST-50 or a high bin MC-E because SSC only gets Cree's 'large production' top bin and enthusiast flashlights are usually made from bins that aren't available in the QTY SSC would need to build their own product from.

Here's some extrapolations from jtr1962's excellent (epic) white led testing thread:
Seoul Semiconductor P7 Bin C 
2.8A/3.59V =10.052W 765.3L
3.2A/3.64V = 11.648W 842.56L

Cree MC-E bin K tint 4A 
.8A/13.04V = 10.432W 750.41L
.9A/13.4V = 11.826W 802L

Luminus Phlatlight SST-90
3A/3.46 = 10.38W 872.36L

I like the Catapult alot - it's the first large/multi die thrower we've gotten, it's incredibly bright and it's very well made. I'm a fan!


----------



## ntalbot (Nov 19, 2009)

I checked both vendors web sites and the Thrunight's. It still has strobe according to all three sites. This is the new UI:

"The Catapult has four output levels: High, Medium, Low, and Strobe. To cycle through the modes, just quickly half-press the tail switch from the off position. Being a maximum output light, there is no memory mode... it always comes on in high, ready for action! Of course you can always quickly select any of the other modes at startup by half-pressing the switch as mentioned above. "

Are you certain there is no strobe anymore?

BTW Thanks for the great review. I might well be getting on of these, but I need the strobe for my particular application, so I want know for sure if it has the strobe or not.


----------



## MattK (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes - the review is of a preproduction unit. Final production units are 3 levels + strobe and ~7% brighter.


----------



## csshih (Nov 19, 2009)

oo.. editing review to state that part. I keep forgetting.


----------



## MrGman (Nov 20, 2009)

strobe = :sick2:  :thumbsdow   :shakehead 

So that makes it have 3 out of 4 modes I don't want.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 21, 2009)

MrGman said:


> ........It should be just on and off. Full power or nothing.......



Couldn't agree more. Unfortunately multi-mode seems to rule the day.:shakehead


----------



## 276 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the newer one and like it a lot. Th strobe i could do with out but i can deal with it. The only nit pick i have is without the extension tube on, med mode looks exactly the same as high.


----------



## MattK (Nov 21, 2009)

Since it comes on to high you never have to USE lower output levels or strobe though...


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Nov 22, 2009)

Another Great review Craig, thank you for taking the time to share this with us CPFers :twothumbs Ive added this light to my list of "Must Haves"


----------



## Linger (Nov 22, 2009)

MattK said:


> Since it comes on to high you never have to USE lower output levels or strobe though...


Excellent point. While I prefer low-mid-high i'll consent that a mega thrower, like this sst-50 based 'catapult' start on high.


----------



## MrGman (Nov 22, 2009)

Niteowl said:


> Couldn't agree more. Unfortunately multi-mode seems to rule the day.:shakehead


 
Not in my house they don't. My Wildcat is on and off. If I want low I twist the Bezel. My Maglite with Nailbender MC-e is on and off. My wallet still does what I say and I ain't buying none of these multimode lights. Most of my lights are on and off. I have one Fenix P2D that is multimode, not planning on buying any more.


----------



## MattK (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't see the issue here. You turn it on, it's on high. No memory so it ALWAYS starts on high. You don't have to use other levels/modes.

Multi-modes are ruling the day because the vast increases in LED capability - when your typical LED maxxed out at 80L you needed all the power you could get. Now that it's easy to make a 225L flashlight multiple output levels make a lot more sense so that users can balance their light needs with their runtime requirements.


----------



## MrGman (Nov 23, 2009)

MattK said:


> I don't see the issue here. You turn it on, it's on high. No memory so it ALWAYS starts on high. You don't have to use other levels/modes.
> 
> Multi-modes are ruling the day because the vast increases in LED capability - when your typical LED maxxed out at 80L you needed all the power you could get. Now that it's easy to make a 225L flashlight multiple output levels make a lot more sense so that users can balance their light needs with their runtime requirements.


 
The problem is I can't use it for momentary on and off because it cycles through modes. It only starts on high if you _wait the appropriate length of time between clicks. I don't want any flashlight to dictate to me how long I have to wait to press it to keep it in high mode._ If I do a momentary on/off and then 1 second later I choose to do it again, I don't want it coming on medium, then low, then strobe. Which this light does. 

If a multifunction light has 4 modes then you only have a 1 in 4 chance of getting the mode you want for any given press of the button. I don't buy those kind of lights period. 

I liked the Tiablo A10 in that it had 2 completely set of tail switches. You can put in the one you choose. One was a simple full power on and off and the other one had multimodes. I took that one out and put in the single mode switch only and never looked back. 

When the marketing people realize that there will always be guys like me (and lots of us) who want what we want and don't compromise, then maybe they will offer lights like this with 2 tailcaps or the option of one or the other tailcap. Or better yet. The tail cap version can be multimode and a mid body button version that's just on and off for us stubborn guys who don't care to buy a 700 lumen light so we can turn it down to 70 lumens.


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 23, 2009)

MrGman said:


> When the marketing people realize that there will always be guys like me (and lots of us) who want what we want and don't compromise, then maybe they will offer lights like this with 2 tailcaps or the option of one or the other tailcap. Or better yet. The tail cap version can be multimode and a mid body button version that's just on and off for us stubborn guys who don't care to buy a 700 lumen light so we can turn it down to 70 lumens.


 
+1 for my high output lights. For some others a multi-mode WITHOUT STROBES are also nice.


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 25, 2009)

MrGman said:


> The tail cap version can be multimode and a mid body button version that's just on and off for us stubborn guys who don't care to *buy a 700 lumen light so we can turn it down to 70 lumens*.



Amen! If I want 70 lumens, I'll pull out my pocket light. 

Call me stubborn.:scowl:


----------



## picard (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw the video review of the catapult on youtube. The light only throws a maximum distance of 250m :mecry::mecry:

It doesn't seem far enough. I expected it to throw 400 m.


----------



## Rod911 (Nov 28, 2009)

picard said:


> I saw the video review of the catapult on youtube. The light only throws a maximum distance of 250m :mecry::mecry:
> 
> It doesn't seem far enough. I expected it to throw 400 m.


Are you referring to this video? 

I don't think the video stated that the maximum throw distance was 250m, but just mentioned that the target was 250m away. At that distance, it lit up the target very well, that you could probably guesstimate that you could still have some usable light at the +250m range.

The tint was pretty good and it has went up a few notches in my list of flashlights to buy. Now, I just need that Australian dollar to go back up again...


----------



## picard (Nov 28, 2009)

Rod911 said:


> Are you referring to this video?
> 
> I don't think the video stated that the maximum throw distance was 250m, but just mentioned that the target was 250m away. At that distance, it lit up the target very well, that you could probably guesstimate that you could still have some usable light at the +250m range.
> 
> The tint was pretty good and it has went up a few notches in my list of flashlights to buy. Now, I just need that Australian dollar to go back up again...



that is the video. The beam throws quite wide at 250M.


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 2, 2009)

Lens is worth seeing in person. Here's a feeble attempt to capture the beauty. :tinfoil:


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Dec 5, 2009)

I received my Catapult SST-50 today and after trying to get it to work (with the extension tube) for a good while I found a problem.

The LENGTH of the MALE threaded section on the tube is 14.18 MMs whereas the DEPTH of the threaded FEMALE section on the TAILCAP is 14.32.

This difference of .14 MM does not allow the inside/outside shoulders to contact each other to create proper continuity.

I can only get the light to work INTERMITANTLY by loosening/playing with the tailcap which is allowing continuity through the threads.

I did clean the threads with alcohol but it didn't make a difference.

Anyway the light is NOT designed to provide a reliable current path through the threads but through the big area on the squared off SHOULDERS that are FREE of anodising.

With only the main tube in place the light works as it should. I can slide a .008" (.20 MM) feeler gauge between the main tube and head assembly which allows good contact between the "shoulders". 

One solution would be for me to remove approximately .20 MM off the end of the tailcap so it will screw down far enough to make a firm inner "shoulder" to outer "shoulder" contact. 

The other fix for me would be to make a brass/ring shim about .010" thick to fit inside the tailcap.

BTW: it is an awesome light.


----------



## rokspydr (Dec 5, 2009)

or you could send it back for a new one....


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Flashlites R Us said:


> I received my Catapult SST-50 today and after trying to get it to work (with the extension tube) for a good while I found a problem.
> 
> The LENGTH of the MALE threaded section on the tube is 14.18 MMs whereas the DEPTH of the threaded FEMALE section on the TAILCAP is 14.32.
> 
> ...


 
if i'm reading right, when you say "LENGTH of the MALE threaded section" it sounds like you're referring to the extension (since the main tube is male at both ends). if thats the case then your tubes are reversed. the Cat is a little different, the extension is what screws into the emitter housing, then you screw the "main" tube into the back of the extension, bare threads forward. the tail cap attaches to the back end of the main tube regardless of whether you use the extension, thats why yours works w/ one section and not both. 

there is one design flaw in the light you should look out for. it is possible to over-tighten the head to the emitter housing. the backside of the reflector can push down on the pill and pop the dome off the emitter. i learned this the hard way. you can still snug it up lightly or you can get a thick o-ring, slide it around that top collar on the emitter housing and move the head out about .125"...this will actually sharpen the beam and make it throw even farther if you're into that


----------



## ThruNite (Dec 5, 2009)

Dear sire:

we make a no crack design for it so we deal with the extended tube with below:


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 5, 2009)

I also find that unless the extension tube and tailcap are screwed on very, very tight, the light does not work. It's too bad, because I really like the light. But as it is, I don't know that I'd trust it. I have to play with the tube and tailcap after each battery charge.

:thumbsdow


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 
First off, I had mistakenly thought that the main body tube (mail thread on both ends) was the extension tube and vice-versa.

Stallion2: When you assemble the main and extension tubes, make sure that the shiny/non-anodized male-thread threads into the extension tube (AS PER THE ILLUSTRATION BY THRUNITE). This is because continuity is through the shiny threads. On the other hand, the cap-end continuity is through the squared-off shoulders.

If the anondized end is mistakenly threaded into the extension tube, it will not work properly, if at all.

This can be a little confusing.

Thanks again, guys, for making me think, as I was getting ready to take the tail cap to my benchgrinder-- just kidding, of course. By the way, the light is gorgeous and it works beautifully and the high beam is jaw-dropping.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Flashlites R Us said:


> Stallion2: When you assemble the main and extension tubes, make sure that the shiny/non-anodized male-thread threads into the extension tube (AS PER THE ILLUSTRATION BY THRUNITE). This is because continuity is through the shiny threads. On the other hand, the cap-end continuity is through the squared-off shoulders.


 
i thought thats what i was saying.



Phaserburn said:


> I also find that unless the extension tube and tailcap are screwed on very, very tight, the light does not work. It's too bad, because I really like the light. But as it is, I don't know that I'd trust it. I have to play with the tube and tailcap after each battery charge.
> 
> :thumbsdow


 
have you tried some dielectric grease?


----------



## EngrPaul (Dec 5, 2009)

I fitted my tube between the head and the already-installed tube, and it worked fine without any fiddling or roughness. :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm very glad that thrunite is following the thread! Shows that a manufacturer cares! :thumbsup:


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 6, 2009)

csshih said:


> I'm very glad that thrunite is following the thread! Shows that a manufacturer cares! :thumbsup:


 
it won't be as easy once they start to expand their product line. its nothing short of astonishing that this is only their 2nd light...you could argue its the first since the other one was for a key ring. maybe they'll have something w/ an SST-90 ready before anyone else does...like, hmmm:shrug:...oooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOO, i don't know. can't think of the name right now.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 6, 2009)

I had the tubes reversed in mine; seems better now!


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 6, 2009)

Well alright then, So whats the final Lux for this light?
Is it still 900 lumens but really 572 OTF??
Is the final version going to throw farther then the M2XC4???
Anybody compare the final version with any other throwers????


----------



## HKJ (Dec 6, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Well alright then, So whats the final Lux for this light?
> Is it still 900 lumens but really 572 OTF??
> Is the final version going to throw farther then the M2XC4???
> Anybody compare the final version with any other throwers????



I have not really compared it to other light, but it was included in my 26W HID review and comparison, where you can see it together with TK40 and M2XC4.

I will estimate the output from Catapult to be very close to TK40 (i.e. around 600 lumen), but much better focused. The M2XC4 warm has lower output than Catapult and does not throw as far.
Check the graph and long range beamshots in the above mentioned review for more info.


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanx for the info!!!
Hard to believe that the TK 40 almost throws as far as this light WOW!!
I was hoping this would be the monster thrower I've been looking for :shakehead


----------



## HKJ (Dec 6, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Thanx for the info!!!
> Hard to believe that the TK 40 almost throws as far as this light WOW!!
> I was hoping this would be the monster thrower I've been looking for :shakehead



The TK40 sends out the same amount of light, but does not throw as far. The beam from TK40 is much wider.

Catapult is somewhere in the top range of led throwers.


----------



## 276 (Dec 6, 2009)

300winmag said:


> Well alright then, So whats the final Lux for this light?
> Is it still 900 lumens but really 572 OTF??
> Is the final version going to throw farther then the M2XC4???
> Anybody compare the final version with any other throwers????




As far as output on light reviews he says its about 649 Lumens plus about 80 more lumens with two 18650.


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL, thats what I was looking at.
I can see the difference but I just thought it would be more noticeable is all. Thanx for the help


----------



## MattK (Dec 6, 2009)

The scale of those graphs are skewed because of the HID's - they're covering a huge range so the difference between the LED's isn't as obvious because of the scale issues.

HKJ - any chance you can redo those without the outlier lights to tighten up the scale (for the lux chart)?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

MattK said:


> The scale of those graphs are skewed because of the HID's - they're covering a huge range so the difference between the LED's isn't as obvious because of the scale issues.
> 
> HKJ - any chance you can redo those without the outlier lights to tighten up the scale (for the lux chart)?



Yes, lux comparison:






Edit:
The measurement are relative and done at 4 meters distance.


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 7, 2009)

What do the numbers on the left mean?? its not 100,000 lux, 10,000 lux or 1000 lux so I'm confused... sorry :sigh:


----------



## MattK (Dec 7, 2009)

HKJ - Thanks - so the lux is 50% higher?

I think the lux measures are relative on the chart itself.


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm So what are the final lux readings then??
I read 22,000 i think but if I remember there was a problem or some confusion going on.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

300winmag said:


> What do the numbers on the left mean?? its not 100,000 lux, 10,000 lux or 1000 lux so I'm confused... sorry :sigh:



I do relative lux measurements, in the above graph Catapult is 100.
I have done these measurements at 4 meters.


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats the old review from the first version though, they still state it has 14 settings and can use CR123 batteries.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 7, 2009)

MattK said:


> HKJ - Thanks - so the lux is 50% higher?



Yes.



MattK said:


> I think the lux measures are relative on the chart itself.



Correct, I have 3 lux meters (Two decent and one cheap) and they all give different readings, but the relative values are fairly constant.

I also makes it possible for me to change distance, depending on what kind of light I measure on, i.e. throwers/big reflectors are usual done at 4 meters, 1xAAA lights at 1 meter and everything else at 2 meters.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 8, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Yes, lux comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
there is one thing i'm curious about and i don't have a way to measure output. i've had the Cat for a little over a month and found that if you unscrew the head out from its standard position you a large amount of that flood light gets reflected into the main beam. it seems to be the most effective at doing this roughly 1/8 - 3/16" out. if you haven't already tried this would it be too much trouble to ask you to try it out and see what kind of increase you get?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 8, 2009)

stallion2 said:


> there is one thing i'm curious about and i don't have a way to measure output. i've had the Cat for a little over a month and found that if you unscrew the head out from its standard position you a large amount of that flood light gets reflected into the main beam. it seems to be the most effective at doing this roughly 1/8 - 3/16" out. if you haven't already tried this would it be too much trouble to ask you to try it out and see what kind of increase you get?



I tried to unscrew the head, this gave more rings in the beam and less throw. I.e. 100% with head tight and 70% with head unscrewed some, measured in the hotspot.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 8, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I tried to unscrew the head, this gave more rings in the beam and less throw. I.e. 100% with head tight and 70% with head unscrewed some, measured in the hotspot.


 
hahaha...well i did overtighten the head many times and it was right around the time i noticed the improved throw that i realized my emitter had popped loose under the strain. its already been replaced and is working just the same but the reflector did get bent upwards slightly. i suppose asking you to intentionally damage your light to see if it throws better is somewhat ridiculous...thanks for looking into it though.


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Dec 9, 2009)

"but the reflector did get bent upwards slightly"

Geez......did you use a pipewrench to tighten the head??????????? ;-))


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Flashlites R Us said:


> "but the reflector did get bent upwards slightly"
> 
> Geez......did you use a pipewrench to tighten the head??????????? ;-))


 
hahaha, no...i'm the illegitmate son of a love affair between Popeye and Mark McGwire, my forearms are massive and i forget that from time to time. i bought it from Jay at Flashlightconnection, he had said that it has happened to a couple others, Thrunite told me the same later. they'll replace it if that happens.


----------



## 45 ACP (Dec 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where is the best place to order this light? I want it in time for Xmas, but battery junction is backordered and predicting to get more in on the 20th. Thats cutting it kinda close for an Xmas present. 

Can someone please advise? Thanks.


----------



## 276 (Dec 9, 2009)

I got mine at Flashlight connection, i would get it there when he is back, if you pick priority mail you'll get it pretty quick for me it took 3 days from him in California to me in CT.


----------



## 45 ACP (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks. Any other suggestions? Flashlight connection is closed until Friday, so no way for me to check and see if he has it in stock.


----------



## csshih (Dec 10, 2009)

hope you all enjoy the lights


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Dec 10, 2009)

CSSHIH, your helpful review helped me decide to get this light and it is everything you stated.

For my own use I would have preffered a protruding tailcap switch...........BUT on the other hand the next user may want the standing option.............sooooooooooo.

Being a machinist I can say that the design,fit,finish,UI,BEAM PATTERN and THROW are all first class for a regular production item.

I CANNOT see anyone who really wants a "thrower" (with decent spill) regret buying this light.

Thank you CSSHIH for your informative review.


----------



## redflash (Dec 10, 2009)

I read that review also. Excellent review!

Flashlites R Us, how would you describe the tint of your light? Neutral, cool, or warm?


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Dec 11, 2009)

Up till recently I have owned/used incandesants with a Streamlight Strion (krypton) being my EDC for the last five years. I do own a few much older led's but they all throw out ugly blue tinted beamshots.

Comparing between my halogens/kryptons, my old led's and my Catapult the Cat's tint looks neutral to my eyes. 

People who own many of the new generation lights with various brands/manufacturers of led's may think otherwise.

Hope I have been of some help.


----------



## redflash (Dec 11, 2009)

Flashlites R Us said:


> Up till recently I have owned/used incandesants with a Streamlight Strion (krypton) being my EDC for the last five years. I do own a few much older led's but they all throw out ugly blue tinted beamshots.
> 
> Comparing between my halogens/kryptons, my old led's and my Catapult the Cat's tint looks neutral to my eyes.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!  
Actually, that helps a lot. You have a fresh prospective on the tint game. I prefer warm tints, but it seems it is a waiting game for those. A neutral to warm tint would be my preference for a light that is used outdoors.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 11, 2009)

redflash said:


> Thanks!
> Actually, that helps a lot. You have a fresh prospective on the tint game. I prefer warm tints, but it seems it is a waiting game for those. A neutral to warm tint would be my preference for a light that is used outdoors.


 
virtually all my LEDs are neutral. the only exception is a Dereelight pill w/ a CREE Q4, 5A (it might actually be a Q3 but i'm not sure) and the Catapult. The Q4, 5A is very warm, it has somewhat of an orange color and the Catapult is yellow, almost greenish which sounds bad but i think the glare off the leaves and trees looks less artificial than the Q4 emitter or any of my other neutral lamps. its definitely not white colored...i don't think i've seen any beamshots, even ones i've taken, that accurately convey what the color is. it would definitely look neutral compared to some of the older cooler emitters.


----------



## redflash (Dec 12, 2009)

Selfbuilt now has one of his excellent reviews up for this light.:twothumbs
It really helps to see reviews from a lot of different people.


----------



## csshih (Dec 12, 2009)

indeed! he has the full shipping version.. new beamshots, runtimes.. everything!

thrunite's not sending me the shipping version.. so, head over here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252477


----------



## Markr (Dec 13, 2009)

Some nice long beam shots here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp2KU7tdd2U


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, That is an insane mix of lights. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!
The website is posted on the side of the video so I'm going to see
if I can get some high quality pics to compare with.


----------



## BigT504 (Dec 14, 2009)

45 ACP said:


> Can anyone tell me where is the best place to order this light? I want it in time for Xmas, but battery junction is backordered and predicting to get more in on the 20th. Thats cutting it kinda close for an Xmas present.
> 
> Can someone please advise? Thanks.


 
I ordered mine through CFR Lights. (http://www.cfrlights.com/servlet/StoreFront) 

Although since Thrunite didnt list them as authorized dealer I don't know if they are. The shipped UPS day after I paid, scheduled to arrive Wednesday. :twothumbs


----------



## ateallthepies (Dec 15, 2009)

My Catapult arrived today and I am impressed with the build of the light.

I have a couple of questions though.

I seem to have an off centre emitter or something. The hot spot seems OK but around the corona there is part of it missing if I shine it on the wall? I will test it outside at range in a while when it's dark and report back but is anyone else's not uniform?

Also when I unscrew the reflector housing and look at the plastic surrounding the LED, should most of it be white like the OP's picture of his with a couple of dark spots? I suppose this is some sort of thermal paste under the plastic. Mine has two white blobs either side of the LED and the majority is dark, unlike the OP's who's plastic looked almost all white?


Steve.


----------



## Direwolf (Dec 15, 2009)

I nearly blinded myself shining my Cat off the wall, looking :duh2: I cannot see any abnormallity in the beam of my Catapult, everything looks perfect. Is the base of the reflector seated flat around the led or is it misshapen in any way?
Someone who posted on another thread sent his TC back because he wasn't happy with the yellow corona ring around the spot, I personally don't care, It's a great flashlight and is probably down to the type of led used, the SST-50. I'm happy with it. Can anybody else offer their opinion on this


----------



## ateallthepies (Dec 15, 2009)

Right it is now dark and I have had a play with the new torch with two AW 18650's in it. As for the beam pattern, it is very nice outside and I have no problem with it and don't notice the missing corona. The close in wall shots were not uniform but I won't be shining this light at walls close in so no problem.

The beam is not that floody but certainly has more than enough flood for me, but it is definitely a thrower and why I bought it and it out shines all my lights bar the aspheric A9 at 64 yards tested so far!

The tint is a yellow with purple bits when viewed close in. Shining this on green trees and grass gives a nice image and brings out the green better than my TK11 R2 which has a more orange light.

As for the UI, I like it! I like it coming on in high every time and it is easy to go down in brightness levels if I want to. Plus it is easy to avoid the strobe altogether if you don't want it. (The strobe is a little quick but perfect for impromptu raves!!) Just leave the light off in whatever mode your in and it goes back to high-lovely!!
I am a lower low lover and would have liked some sort of really low output for night vision preservation for close range work, but as is it is O.K as I understand this is primarily a throwing search type light.

This light is and feels solid and the knurling is excellent. It feels well balanced to me and is much easier to handle than say a Mag 3D. The body is thinner than a mag-lite which I prefer.

The tail switch is easy to operate if you get your finger between the two raised bits that allow it to tail-stand. It may not be the best design for someone in a hurry for light. If you don't get your finger between the raised bits it is a little uncomfortable to use especially with the lanyard fitted which was a tad tight to push through the slot but once through is great.

My threads and O-rings were bone dry but I have remedied this with some moly oil. I am surprised you don't get any spare O-rings though?

I must go over the fields to try this out properly with all my other lights and get a proper feel for this light.#

This size light still isn't outside the realms of a gun mounted lamp IMO so maybe a remote switch could be potentially offered? Hunters opinions welcomed!!

D wolf, I am unsure if the base is seated flat but even if it isn't I ain't sending it back to the states as I don't have a problem at the ranges this will be used at. I too have a yellow flower petal like pattern corona when shone on a close wall but I don't shine on close walls often! 

So far 9/10 score from me. Would have got a 10 if the LED was centred and a lower low was present.


Nice!


Steve.


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2009)

ateallthepies said:


> Also when I unscrew the reflector housing and look at the plastic surrounding the LED, should most of it be white like the OP's picture of his with a couple of dark spots? I suppose this is some sort of thermal paste under the plastic. Mine has two white blobs either side of the LED and the majority is dark, unlike the OP's who's plastic looked almost all white?


hey steve.. 
from the lighting, the "blobs" didn't show up on the pictures. that is fine, but I'm unsure about the miscentered LED.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 15, 2009)

ateallthepies said:


> My Catapult arrived today and I am impressed with the build of the light.
> 
> I have a couple of questions though.
> 
> ...


 
that plastic cover on mine looks semi-transparent as you describe, means nothing. as far as being off center...mine was absolutely perfect when i got it but the emitter eventually popped free because the head can be over tightened...the bottom of the reflector will push down on that plastic cover just beyond the edges of the emitter. it also bent the reflector upwards a little. i still have the reflector and was sent a new emitter for free. now my hotspot is slightly off center, i'm sure its the distortion in the reflector. i might get another reflector in the future but i'm more than pleased at this point. its impossible to notice such a tiny flaw in the field anyways. you're the first i've heard having the hotspot off right out of the box. might be for the same reason mine is, either way just be aware that it is possible to over tighten the head.


----------



## ateallthepies (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh and scrub my comment about not having any spare O rings. I found the pack with them in along with a spare switch, on the floor where they must have fell out as I tore the packaging open in a new light frenzy

Around my LED there is four metal tags that the reflector housing, when screwed home sits on. I assume this is for heat sinking? 

I would have thought the housing would not even touch the plastic surround if screwed down tight as it would have to get past these tiny metal tags first?


Steve.


----------



## BigT504 (Dec 16, 2009)

First off thanks to CSSHIH for the review and Thrunite for following.

Just got my Catapult today and love it. I don't have a very technical review and this is my first "quality" light, but this light seems top notch. The beam is very bright and well focused. I would say it is illuminating really well at 250+yds. The pictures of the flashlight itself don't do it any justice. This light is a nice looking flashlight, so don't let the looks factor sway you toward another light.

I was also thinking about buying the m1x for three reasons: better UI, better looks (which I dunno now since I am holding my catapult), and its been on the market longer i think, but I bought the Catapult because of the higher output, supposedly nicer beam (havent directly compared), and Thrunites dedication to these threads. They seem to have really good customer service. 

Quality wise I have only found one minor flaw, and that is a little (very little) bump or glob in the very bottom of the reflector. I dont think this is effecting my beam, so no big deal. Other than that all contents of the package were flawless. It came with ex tube, lanyard, extra o-rings, extra switch, one sheet manual, and warranty card all in a nice box.

The only functional thing I don't care much for in the light is the switch (UI). I was expecting a "soft touch" to cycle modes, but you must cycle the switch completely to switch modes. With this type of switch I think a memory would be nice. I generally dont prefer a memory though, just takes a little longer to cycle with this type of switch. Also, I liked JetBEAMs custimizable UI, but catapult won in the end and I am happy with my $150 flashlight.

Rating: 9.5/10

Side Note: would unprotected (18650) 2200mah samsung laptop cells be ok to use in this light since the light has a voltage cutoff? They seem to hold a charge at 4.18 volts and work well in my cheapy flashlights so far. I don't want to blow up my new light and I'm a little unclear on the protected circuits on the batteries and the lights themselves.

:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2009)

BigT504 said:


> Side Note: would unprotected (18650) 2200mah samsung laptop cells be ok to use in this light since the light has a voltage cutoff? They seem to hold a charge at 4.18 volts and work well in my cheapy flashlights so far. I don't want to blow up my new light and I'm a little unclear on the protected circuits on the batteries and the lights themselves.



I would not recommend using unprotected 18650s in a multicell light with large current draw unless you go educate yourself on Li-ion cells over in the battery section. It's best you learn all the possible risks and the ways to reduce danger before using unprotected cells in a multiple cell light. 

I'm currently using Sanyo unprotected cells in quite a few of my lights.


----------



## ThruNite (Dec 16, 2009)

One 18650 is Good. we have defind the max output is 70% of the Max output. so it the current is less. so it is very safe. we define the current will be 70% when the voltage is less than 4.2v. so the light is still safe,we have considered it before!


----------



## Greg G (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking light. I too would prefer to have one output, wide open. I could always swap in a HipCC or a SharkBuck for that. :naughty:


----------



## sledgemeister (Dec 27, 2009)

Was looking for a decent thrower looks like I have found one.
Wondering has any one mounted one of these on a hunting rifle as yet?
Currently using a WE sniper 260 and finding the throw a little limited, so looking to upgrade to a bigger and better torch. Unless any one as any other suggestions?
BTW thanks for the review and critiques of the torch, even if most seems to be in a alternate language.
sledge


----------



## ThruNite (Dec 27, 2009)

Greg G said:


> Nice looking light. I too would prefer to have one output, wide open. I could always swap in a HipCC or a SharkBuck for that. :naughty:


 
Hi. Gerg. I think Op reflector will give you what you want!


----------



## Greg G (Dec 28, 2009)

Are spare reflectors offered for this light?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## csshih (Dec 28, 2009)

sledgemeister said:


> even if most seems to be in a alternate language.


LOL am I really that bad?

Greg, I believe alternate reflectors are available from flashlightconnection


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Jan 6, 2010)

Greg G said:


> Nice looking light. I too would prefer to have one output, wide open. I could always swap in a HipCC or a SharkBuck for that. :naughty:


 
Greg G, when you initially push the forward clicky partially or all the way (to lock the light in the on position) the light ALWAYS comes on in the high mode.

It IS a "one output wide open" if you CHOOSE it to be so.


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Jan 6, 2010)

BigT504 said:


> First off thanks to CSSHIH for the review and Thrunite for following.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Jan 6, 2010)

ateallthepies said:


> "D wolf, I am unsure if the base is seated flat but even if it isn't I ain't sending it back to the states as I don't have a problem at the ranges this will be used at. I too have a yellow flower petal like pattern corona when shone on a close wall but I don't shine on close walls often"!
> 
> "So far 9/10 score from me. Would have got a 10 if the LED was centred and a lower low was present".
> 
> ...


----------



## floyd831 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi everyone, i just bought a catapult but when i recieved it i noticed that it already had the OP reflector installed. i bought it from goinggear.com, i emailed him about it not having the smooth reflector, and he said he did not realize that there were different versions since that is what the manufacturer sent him without any options in ordering and he would try to get me right one if i wanted it. well that was a week and a half ago and still haven't got a reply and truthfully i just wanna see what this light is capable of lol. so my question is, has anyone else recieved there catapult with the OP reflector or am i just unlucky and how/where can i get the smooth reflector it's supposed to come with?

thanks for any help... and great review on the light!


----------



## Rod911 (Jan 9, 2010)

edit: Umm, kinda forgot my reflector types when I posted this. Oops!


----------



## syntax (Jan 9, 2010)

floyd831 said:


> hi everyone, i just bought a catapult but when i recieved it i noticed that it already had the OP reflector installed. i bought it from goinggear.com, i emailed him about it not having the smooth reflector, and he said he did not realize that there were different versions since that is what the manufacturer sent him without any options in ordering and he would try to get me right one if i wanted it. well that was a week and a half ago and still haven't got a reply and truthfully i just wanna see what this light is capable of lol. so my question is, has anyone else recieved there catapult with the OP reflector or am i just unlucky and how/where can i get the smooth reflector it's supposed to come with?
> 
> thanks for any help... and great review on the light!



My guess is that you are going to have to contact ThruNite to get an SMO reflector as the SMO reflectors are the default in all the new lights that are being produced. A couple of online vendors, like batteryjunction.com, carry the OP reflector. But they don't have SMO reflectors for sale as I'm guessing it's not a very common need to have to replace the reflector unless you want to go to a different type.


----------



## DuneDevil (Jan 18, 2010)

OK, but can we get the LED in a white tint? The Green tint is not the best tint that we can have in my line of work. 

Thanks 

James

Kansas City Power and Light


----------



## linterno (Jan 18, 2010)

At ThruNite's site Catapult description we can read:


> ... The Catapult is easy to use; it offers 3 levels of output: High > Medium > Low > Strobe. To cycle through the modes simply 'soft' or 'half' press the tailcap mounted power switch until you reach the desired level or mode then click through to lock on to that level. *The Catapult is predictable and will always start on high.*
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


I would like to be sure about how it works. Does it memorize the last mode? or Will it always start on High?

An additional question: What does *IPX-68 Water/Dust Resistance* mean? I did a google search and didn't find a description for this specification IPX-68.


----------



## Olef (Jan 18, 2010)

linterno said:


> At ThruNite's site Catapult description we can read:I would like to be sure about how it works. Does it memorize the last mode? or Will it always start on High?
> 
> An additional question: What does *IPX-68 Water/Dust Resistance* mean? I did a google search and didn't find a description for this specification IPX-68.



I think ThruNite have been too busy making Catapult's to update the website to the final shipping spec. There is no memory, it is designed as a searchlight and it always comes on at high.

As for IPX-68, no such thing. There is IP68 or IPX8 so I'm not sure which ThruNite mean here. I can tell you it is *very* well built and sealed.

Olef


----------



## ThruNite (Jan 18, 2010)

linterno said:


> At ThruNite's site Catapult description we can read:I would like to be sure about how it works. Does it memorize the last mode? or Will it always start on High?
> 
> An additional question: What does *IPX-68 Water/Dust Resistance* mean? I did a google search and didn't find a description for this specification IPX-68.


 
Dear Linterno:

It start always at high output. prepare for on  No memorize. 

It is IPX-8. it is type mistake!

Thanks


----------



## syntax (Jan 18, 2010)

I've used my Catapult on duty for the past few weeks. It's an amazing light. The overall construction, beam quality, and light output are second to none. Mine came stock with the SMO reflector. Congratulations to ThruNite for creating a great product, standing behind it, and listening to suggestions.

Earlier in the thread some had the concern that the light was coming without lubricant on the threads or O-rings. Mine came to my door pre-lubed. Apparently ThruNite listened to that suggestion as well. I'm impressed.

The only concern I've had is that on occasion the full cycle (full click) of the switch doesn't switch the light to constant on like it should. I have to cycle the switch a few times to get it to operate normally. It's a rare problem, but it does indicate a possible issue with switch reliability. If it becomes a problem, I'll just switch the existing out with the spare that ThruNite sends with their light.

If you are looking for carrying solutions for the light, I use a flashlight ring on my belt. I've always used flashlight / large baton rings for larger lights. It works perfect. Get the polymer rings that come in black to prevent scratching the light.

Also, for anyone wanting to know more about the International Protocol Rating: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code
I'm guessing the Catapult is both IPX8 and IP68 to be technically correct.


----------



## tigers2007 (Jan 23, 2010)

I just received four 18650 batteries and charged them up. When I put them in my Catapult and try to turn them on it goes directly to strobe. In fact the modes are as follows:

strobe, medium, low strobe.

I made sure the battery contacts are clean too.

Could this be some sort of issue with them being "protected" cells?


----------



## MattK (Jan 23, 2010)

syntax said:


> I'm guessing the Catapult is both IPX8 and IP68 to be technically correct.



Exactly.


----------



## Olef (Jan 23, 2010)

tigers2007 said:


> I just received four 18650 batteries and charged them up. When I put them in my Catapult and try to turn them on it goes directly to strobe. In fact the modes are as follows:
> 
> strobe, medium, low strobe.
> 
> ...



I've used AW 18650 protected cells in my Catapult since day one. I get high, med, low, strobe in that order. There is no low strobe. You may have a light problem I'm afraid.

Olef


----------



## syntax (Jan 23, 2010)

I would use a multimeter to test the voltages of each of your cells to make sure you don't have a bad one. Then replace the switch with the replacement that comes with the Catapult and see if that works. Hopefully it's not a bad torch.


----------



## ctky (Jan 23, 2010)

Good thrower!I like the throw,but it's too big,not suitable for carry.I want to buy one light both small and throw...


----------



## sbbluewater (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what version of 7075 the catapult is machined in? Is it 7075-T6?


----------



## bullettproof (Jan 24, 2010)

sbbluewater said:


> Does anyone know what version of 7075 the catapult is machined in? Is it 7075-T6?



you are correct .


----------



## Flashlites R Us (Jan 24, 2010)

ctky said:


> Good thrower!I like the throw,but it's too big,not suitable for carry.I want to buy one light both small and throw...


 




It definately sounds like you need/want two different types of lights, orrrrrrrr you will have to make some compromises. :welcome:


----------



## Max s (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi in 6 or so weeks I am going to Alcatraz overnight in D-Block and thought it would be good to take a few beamshots. Just wanted to let you know


----------



## csshih (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 6, 2010)

Max s said:


> Hi in 6 or so weeks I am going to Alcatraz overnight in D-Block and thought it would be good to take a few beamshots. Just wanted to let you know



That is so cool.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 8, 2010)

Max s said:


> Hi in 6 or so weeks I am going to Alcatraz overnight in D-Block and thought it would be good to take a few beamshots. Just wanted to let you know



Thats a great adventure to sneak in.... so, unless you plan to stay behind, for the life of your flashlight..... heheh, make sure it stays unlock or take the keys with you B4 the doors slam behind you...:laughing: 

Have fun and take yr tripod along too... all the best!! 

I have received my Vendor's confirmation abt delivery of my *Fenix PD30R4* after my short week holiday in the UK next week. I also decided to add the *Leatherman Charge TI* with a customized engraving.


----------



## stallion2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Max s said:


> Hi in 6 or so weeks I am going to Alcatraz overnight in D-Block and thought it would be good to take a few beamshots. Just wanted to let you know


 

uh...don't drop the soap.


----------



## rokspydr (Mar 8, 2010)

Will the catapult work with Aw 2600mAh cells?


----------



## PayBack (Mar 8, 2010)

The places that sell it say not to use it with CR123's due to the load on high being too great. Does that mean in a pinch, you could use CR123's if you keep it to Medium or lower?


----------



## Rod911 (Mar 9, 2010)

rokspydr said:


> Will the catapult work with Aw 2600mAh cells?



It should. The Catapult has springs on the positive end as well, allowing flat-top cells such as AW's 2600mAH cells proper contact.


----------



## csshih (Mar 9, 2010)

PayBack said:


> The places that sell it say not to use it with CR123's due to the load on high being too great. Does that mean in a pinch, you could use CR123's if you keep it to Medium or lower?


that is correct!



rokspydr said:


> Will the catapult work with Aw 2600mAh cells?


yes it will!



stallion2 said:


> uh...don't drop the soap.


LOL.


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 24, 2010)

How to take out Catapult reflector ?


----------



## csshih (Mar 24, 2010)

uncle wong said:


> How to take out Catapult reflector ?



unscrew the bezel ring, carefully take out the window, remove the oring .. there you go.


----------



## zer0ne (Mar 24, 2010)

uncle wong said:


> How to take out Catapult reflector ?


After removing the bezel, push from the reflector's bottom...slowly the glass will dislodge.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 24, 2010)

uncle wong said:


> How to take out Catapult reflector ?



Hey Wong, you finally bought the Catapult model? Any pics snapped from its throws B4 you switch to another reflector? 

I have as of yesterday, ordered another PD 30R4 resulting from my appreciation of its compact size and extra illumination and the fact that it takes the CR123 and the magnificent dazzling strobe mode!!! 
I also included another two more NiteIze which I now discovered its immense convenience and great assistance as well as versatility which offers more throw when clipped onto one's baseball cap lodged just above the visor... it points wherever you face.... all 265 lumens!!! :twothumbs


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 24, 2010)

Just received my Thrunite Catapult today.
Very Solid flashlight , a bit heavy(500gram with 2X18650 battery) , More focus on throw & less spill , No donut hole .

I dun no how to upload pics here , can someone plzz tell me 
Got 2 catapult beamshots wan to post here


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 31, 2010)

First beamshot from me :naughty:


----------



## csshih (Mar 31, 2010)

cool! how far away are you from those buildings?


----------



## recDNA (Mar 31, 2010)

I read the Catapult tint is yellowish. That pic looks white. Is this a conspiracy to hoard all of the Catapults?


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 31, 2010)

csshih said:


> cool! how far away are you from those buildings?



50feet to 60feet


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 31, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I read the Catapult tint is yellowish. That pic looks white. Is this a conspiracy to hoard all of the Catapults?


White not yellowish


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 1, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Is this a conspiracy to hoard all of the Catapults?



Could be. Mine is white.

:tinfoil:


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 1, 2010)

uncle wong said:


> 50feet to 60feet



 Unker... :devil: U measured the distance with a tightrope walk across???  

I made another order of two more PD30 R4s... I found they are excellent solutions to have them clipped just above a sturdy baseball cap on long walks and strolls... spilling the darkness with all 265 lumens within a walkable distance covering 9-10 kms a time!!! Have just placed the order on the new Fenix TK12 R5, will be in early next week.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a Fenix fan too.

Just waiting for a Catapult sale at the moment though.

Is it noticeably dimmer with 1 X 18650? I don't mind shorter runtime but I'm not crazy about huge lights.


----------



## csshih (Apr 1, 2010)

noticeably, yep. the light was made for 2 18650.


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 1, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I'm a Fenix fan too.
> 
> Just waiting for a Catapult sale at the moment though.
> 
> Is it noticeably dimmer with 1 X 18650? I don't mind shorter runtime but I'm not crazy about huge lights.



mmm....I dun no but i see not much diff with 1x18650 or 2x18650


----------



## uncle wong (Apr 1, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> Unker... :devil: U measured the distance with a tightrope walk across???



Guess LOL


----------



## stallion2 (Apr 2, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I'm a Fenix fan too.
> 
> Just waiting for a Catapult sale at the moment though.
> 
> Is it noticeably dimmer with 1 X 18650? I don't mind shorter runtime but I'm not crazy about huge lights.


 
try different configurations...it won't take you long to see that there is no other way to run it besides 2x18650.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2010)

Specifically due to output? I don't care about runtime.


----------



## kwb1959 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got my Catapult today cant wait for it to get dark later tonight so i can check it out,one thing i dont like about the spring / summer months is the lack of darkness!


----------



## Max s (Apr 26, 2010)

I bought my Catapult from flashaholics.co.uk (because it had AW 18650 2600 miliamp and I want an extra pair for the light) on 4/14 and it shipped out 4/15. It's been 8 business day and Royal Mail says it should be done shipping in 5 business day. Is this a customs things? Any response will help.

Thank You


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

Max s said:


> I bought my Catapult from flashaholics.co.uk (because it had AW 18650 2600 miliamp and I want an extra pair for the light) on 4/14 and it shipped out 4/15. It's been 8 business day and Royal Mail says it should be done shipping in 5 business day. Is this a customs things? Any response will help.
> 
> Thank You



Where are you located as it could be held up somewhere due to the flights being delayed due to the volcano.


----------



## Max s (Apr 27, 2010)

CM2010 said:


> Where are you located as it could be held up somewhere due to the flights being delayed due to the volcano.



I am in California. i bought from england because they were the sit with AW 18650 2600 protected and I wanted an extra pair for the light.


----------



## CM2010 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure your package will of been held up due to the volcanic ash as there were no flights in and out of the uk for 7 days around that time.


----------



## Max s (Apr 27, 2010)

CM2010 said:


> I'm pretty sure your package will of been held up due to the volcanic ash as there were no flights in and out of the uk for 7 days around that time.



I got a tracking number and it said it passed into america on 4/15 5 days before most british flights resumed (not sure how though). So not sure if this is customs or USPS being slow. What has you experience when your lights were shipped via USPS?

Any feel free to respond.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 28, 2010)

Probably it may have to do with USPS and Customs hold up.


----------



## CampingLED (Apr 28, 2010)

:huh2: I am a bit confused, what does the Fenix (previous post) and delivery problems (posts before that one) have to do with the OP's topic "ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamshots, and more" ?


----------



## Max s (Apr 28, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> :huh2: I am a bit confused, what does the Fenix (previous post) and delivery problems (posts before that one) have to do with the OP's topic "ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamshots, and more" ?



It's an open forum for questions and comment about the ThruNite. My question was about the shipping times for the Catapult. Not sure what the headband is about or how its related though.


----------



## csshih (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know, but that's what I call a flashaholic setup


----------



## ArmyMedicDad (Apr 29, 2010)

CampingLED said:


> :huh2: I am a bit confused, what does the Fenix (previous post) and delivery problems (posts before that one) have to do with the OP's topic "ThruNite Catapult SST-50 Thrower Review: Pics, Comparisons, Beamshots, and more" ?


You aren't the only one - I was going to ask the same thing - especially about the Fenix post.


----------



## Max s (May 7, 2010)

Max s said:


> Hi in 6 or so weeks I am going to Alcatraz overnight in D-Block and thought it would be good to take a few beamshots. Just wanted to let you know



Going tomorrow to Alcatraz and taking as many beam shots as I can. Should have pics up by Sunday.


----------



## syntax (May 7, 2010)

Nice! I'm looking forward to it. Enjoy.


----------



## SemperFi (May 7, 2010)

Max s said:


> Going tomorrow to Alcatraz and taking as many beam shots as I can. Should have pics up by Sunday.



Great and looking forward to your snaps too. Just make sure you do catch the last boat leaving or swim back if you will but make very sure, that if those doors slam shut accidentally behind you, their locking mechanism stays unlock by default 

Otherwise .... heheh.:naughty:


----------



## CM2010 (May 19, 2010)

Anyone got any beamshots with a OP reflector fitted?


----------

